# Very Unusual



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Man did the wind blow today!!!

I am sore from trying to paddle and adjust the kayak to be able to cast the fly rod . . . . but it is all good. 

The river looks awesome, with the last bit of autumn colors giving way to bare branches.

In the past week two species of fish hit the fly that I have never caught on the San Marcos river before. VERY UNUSUAL.

A Golden Shiner hit a bead chain fly . . . . and a white bass hit a jig. Go figure!!

No big fish today, but the fish were beautiful and feisty.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Beautiful pics Mike.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Great pics as always!


----------

